# Tomato crisis!



## NancyB (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm growing one Roma tomato in a pot (the rest in GrowBoxes) that has had blossom rot from the get-go. But the tomatoes are also ripening too quickly--they're the shape of Romas, but the size of grape tomatoes. For the rot, I've tried a "miracle" spray a friend gave me (no label but directions: spray blossoms, three times, five to seven days between), bone meal, moving the plant out of partial shade. None of it has worked. For the ripening problem, I have no clue.
Any advice?


----------



## VGAdmin (May 24, 2012)

NancyB said:


> I'm growing one Roma tomato in a pot (the rest in GrowBoxes) that has had blossom rot from the get-go. But the tomatoes are also ripening too quickly--they're the shape of Romas, but the size of grape tomatoes. For the rot, I've tried a "miracle" spray a friend gave me (no label but directions: spray blossoms, three times, five to seven days between), bone meal, moving the plant out of partial shade. None of it has worked. For the ripening problem, I have no clue.
> Any advice?


Have you checked out this article?
http://www.veggiegardener.com/avoiding-blossom-end-rot-in-the-veggie-garden/


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

For the rot issues, try putting powdered milk and Epsom salt in the hole when you plant your tomato seedlings.


----------



## Chaman (Jul 13, 2015)

Select Yogurt and milk having Calcium and vitamin-D. Add one cup of yogurt to 3 cups of milk and churn it to make uniform liquid.Feed this liquid to plants every day for few days.I hope this will help to solve the problems.


----------

